# Line that throws small dogs?



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

*I got my little girl Envy from Bullocks Kennel in Georgia. She is not quite 16" tall and weighs 28lbs.
















Envy and Mercy, my JRT.








Here is her pedigree:
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [296182] :: MAK'N YOU GREEN WITH ENVY
*


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

*There website is BullocksAPBT - Home but they aren't much for keeping it updated or advertising what they've got. Your best bet is to make personal contact (by phone) with them and find out what is really available.
They do have a semi-recent litter between Winkie (R-Gang's) and Miss Thang (with is Envy's dam also). They should be some nice pups, but they won't be dog park dogs.*


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

if u want an apbt, the razors edge bloodline throws down short and stocky pitbulls.....


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> if u want an english bulldog, the razors edge bloodline throws down short and stocky "pitbulls".....


*Here I corrected that for you.:rofl:*


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

no homie APBT is razors edge....english bulldog WTF???


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> if u want an apbt, the razors edge bloodline throws down short and stocky pitbulls.....


Every pitbull I've seen with razors edge bloodlines in them definitely produced dogs weighing a bit more than the 34lb range the OP is looking for. Great dog nonetheless!

The Bullocks apbt dogs all look more like true to form game dogs. Envy looks beautiful by the way. My girl khia is a leaner, leggy apbt, she's 11months old and weighs about 28-30lbs and about 14-15inches tall. The vet thinks she'll max out around 38-40lbs.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

my dog sandy is like 16 inches tall and she weighs 45-50lbs and shes bout to be 8months old...shes very muscular.....If Khia is about 28-30 lbs she must be very muscular or overweight.....if shes muscular thats one hell of a fuckin dog...got pics???


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

spnall4 said:


> The Bullocks apbt dogs all look more like true to form game dogs. Envy looks beautiful by the way. My girl khia is a leaner, leggy apbt, she's 11months old and weighs about 28-30lbs and about 14-15inches tall. The vet thinks she'll max out around 38-40lbs.


*I really doubt your girl will get that much bigger, if she is already 11 months old. She might put on a pound or two, but not much more.
Envy actually got up to 30lbs around 8 1/2 months old. Now at 10 months old, she has lost her puppy weight and is back down to 27-28lbs.
*


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> no homie APBT is razors edge....english bulldog WTF???


Actually, Razors Edge has been crossbred to adhere to the bully standard. basically, it's shorter, heavier, with greater chance for heart, respiratory, and joint problems. It's a beautiful dog, don't get me wrong, but it's not a pure american pitbull terrier.

People often refer to a lot of dogs as a "pitbull". I myself own a Staffordshire Terrier, which is often referred to as a "pitbull" or part of the "bully breeds". If your dog is 100 percent RE, then it is not 100% APBT. It is 100 percent American Bully, another breed which is a derivative of the APBT.

I'm not by any means doggin on you man, I just want to give you a little bit of info about the difference. People in this day and age register their Ambullys with the UKC and ADBA as "pure pitbulls" when the term "pitbull" is not a breed. Its a word to describe a pit type dog. If the standard is a lean muscular dog between 35-60 lbs... Where would those bullys fall as far as conformation to the UKC and ADBA?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

its all good man im not takin offense...its registered as a APBT and the breeder i got her from both parents are RE ...so why is it labeled as an APBT on her papers???drop sum knowledge, u seem to know alot


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Razors-edge, I have pics in an album under my screen name profile. She's all lean muscle and barely an ounce of fat on her. She got some legs much like envy. Her rear hindqaurters are all muscle as well, which explains the fact that she can jump almost 6ft in the air to grab her toy on her flirtpole. 

UltimateK9, yeah i was hesistant on believing the vet....she thinks my dog is unusually small for a apbt...but she's only regularly seen 5 other pitbulls and they are all around 70-80lbs. Huge compared to my girl.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DAVE WILSON is President of Razor's Edge and self-proclaimed founder of a breed of dog he calls "American Bullys." For many years, fanciers of the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier have suspected that these "short and wide" bully-type dogs from lines such as Razor's Edge have very likely been mixed with other breeds to produce heavy-weight, thick-boned, big-headed, stout dogs that are portrayed as American Pit Bull Terriers. Dave Wilson has admitted that the development of these "American Bullies" rose from mixing dogs of various breeds, yet many of these dogs still have UKC registration papers


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

do u know how far back they have been cross bred..???decades??? what ur sayin makes sense but im pretty sure they dont cross breed this bloodline now, it is what it is but they probably do got sum other type of blood in em


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> do u know how far back they have been cross bred..???decades??? what ur sayin makes sense but im pretty sure they dont cross breed this bloodline now, it is what it is but they probably do got sum other type of blood in em


well, when you breed a bully with another bully, youre not really decreasing the amount of the other breeds... Reputable breeders don't mix in other breeds these days, however these breeds are NOT that old. So theres bulldog or mastiff closer down the road than you think. If I had an RE, i would just be proud to own a beautiful bully!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

trust me bro i fuckin am proud of this dog, compliments everywhere i go, chicks dig her....u will know what im talkin bout once u get one


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> do u know how far back they have been cross bred..???decades??? what ur sayin makes sense but im pretty sure they dont cross breed this bloodline now, it is what it is but they probably do got sum other type of blood in em


no i dont think they crossbreed this line anymore, or at lest not as often, b/c they have enough of the BL out there to not have to unless the breeder is trying to improve or make mods to the breed. jmo, tho, i dont breed. 
i had a chinaman /b'deaux female, craziest lil' bitch i've ever known. ( i mean that as a term of endurment) but she was tiny..about 34 lbs. now since being with her new family tho, they fixed her so she is a bit larger now...hehe..or at lest the tummy is fatter, not lean as she use to be. but she is pretty petite. 
RE's are usually going to be on the shorter side, but wide. at lest the ones around here are. i've never seen one as small as spnall's she's a nice looking girl tho!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol trust me bro my pup turns some heads lol im already there. I like bigger dogs.. I like smaller dogs.. Hell, if it's a bully breed, it's me! lol


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

razors_edge said:


> trust me bro i fuckin am proud of this dog, compliments everywhere i go, chicks dig her....u will know what im talkin bout once u get one


You need to make sure people know that she's an American Bully, not a APBT. People who dont know need to be educated about the 2 seperate breeds.

I would also throw out any papers that have her registered as an APBT and get her registered ABKC.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

this is why i like this forum im learnin a bunch of stuff about these dogs....but the thing that confuses me why are all RE, well the ones that i know of are registered as APBT on their papers????? did i get screwed by the breeder or what???hes a well known breeder here in houston and both of her parents won dog shows registered as APBT under UKC


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

You know while I have been a member of this site for a short period of time, I have noticed that people tend to get heartbroken over the whole Bully/APBT thing. You must understand that until the AKC and UKC started accepting APBT as a breed it was nothing more than a mutt. It took people years to finally come up with this breed. I am sure that there was plenty of experiments in that time. Nonetheless, I love the APBT for everything that it is today. On the other hand I also own a female dog who is considered a Bully and the reality is that until the UKC and AKC recognize the breed as seperate, they will comtinue to be called APBT. I recently have had the pleasrue to be in communication with Louis B Colby himself and mentioned the phrase American Bully and he made it clear to me that there is no such breed. He saw the pics of my little girl and clearly stated that she is a beautiful dog and referred to her as an APBT. He did mention that he understands that the Bully is a new generation and he thinks that some are extremely nice. So the reality is that until the UKC and AKC recognize the breed of American Bully, it will continue to be called an APBT. I by no means refer to my female as an APBT, she is clearly a Bully but her paperwork is UKC and the only way to get papers from ADBA or ABKC is to have paperwork from a registry like UCK or AKC. You all know the process. If that were not the case, then a lot of us that own the Bullies would be running around with CKC papers. We all know what that is about. I believe that if you own a dog or pet for that matter, love it to the fullest regardless of papers and breeds. I grew owning a bunch of mixed dogs and I didn't love them any less nor did they mean less. Shit, neither one of my 2 dogs can match the Boxer, APBT mix I had growing up but that doesn't mean I love them less.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

razors_edge said:


> this is why i like this forum im learnin a bunch of stuff about these dogs....but the thing that confuses me why are all RE, well the ones that i know of are registered as APBT on their papers????? did i get screwed by the breeder or what???hes a well known breeder here in houston and both of her parents won dog shows registered as APBT under UKC


Because they used several different breeds to created the "Bully" and the RE bloodline. At the time they were doing this, there was no such thing as the "American Bully" and they had to have somewhere to register it. So basically they false papered the puppies and registered them as APBTs so they would have papers. They tried for years to pass these dogs as purebred APBTs, which anyone who knew APBTs knew that was false. Well, it has went on for so long now and there are so many different lines mixed (and alot of money involved) that it would be impossible to pull all their papers. So they are still being registered as APBTs.

Most responsible Bully owners now are trashing their ADBA & UKC papers and going to the ABKC(American Bully Kennel Club). Which I support 100%. I dont mind Bullys, just dont like for them to be introduced and registered as APBTs.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

thats what i thought too inf602 i had never heard of the American Bully breed, i didnt know any better so they got me confused with all that American Bully and APBT stuff.....like u said until the ukc and akc recognize the difference between the two my dog is an APBT just like it says on her papers....i love my dog to death i just wanted to know what to say when ppl ask, because ppl have different opinions on different shit so it got me confused


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

And I can certainly understand that and I agree to an extent but also understand that there are plenty of Bullies out there that have blood of Colby, Tudor and even Hemphill. Is it fair to not recognize this in the pedigree? I am in the process of getting my dog registered with the ABKC but I will not throw out her UKC papers because that's part of who she is and I won't take that from her. I know that in my pups pedigree, she has tudors and even hemphill. I am not about to take that from her.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

same here RCK! i'm a sucker for a fat head (no matter the breed) but call it what it is. great post!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Inf602 said:


> And I can certainly understand that and I agree to an extent but also understand that there are plenty of Bullies out there that have blood of Colby, Tudor and even Hemphill. Is it fair to not recognize this in the pedigree? I am in the process of getting my dog registered with the ABKC but I will not throw out her UKC papers because that's part of who she is and I won't take that from her. I know that in my pups pedigree, she has tudors and even hemphill. I am not about to take that from her.


Yeah, but if those real APBT were mixed with something else, then its not an APBT... Doesnt matter how much true blood it has, if its mixed somewhere, its not pure.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Inf602 said:


> And I can certainly understand that and I agree to an extent but also understand that there are plenty of Bullies out there that have blood of Colby, Tudor and even Hemphill. Is it fair to not recognize this in the pedigree? I am in the process of getting my dog registered with the ABKC but I will not throw out her UKC papers because that's part of who she is and I won't take that from her. I know that in my pups pedigree, she has tudors and even hemphill. I am not about to take that from her.


there you go! honey no matter what your pups ped is...she's yours..and as long as you are happy with her..she could be a hinez 57 but she's yours! 
but i see where your coming from, you just want to give ppl an educated answer when ask...great job!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im not goin to throw away the UKC papers and probably wont register her with the ABKC im just keep her as it is, i still consider her an APBT, i just call it how the papers have it.....if the REs are not pure bred APBT then what is an pure bred APBT? what does it look like?


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

I'm not really into the AmBully types and perfer a more leggy type dog. I can appreciate people who breed and fancy the Bullies though, as long as it's sound in body and not ridiculous.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> im not goin to throw away the UKC papers and probably wont register her with the ABKC im just keep her as it is, i still consider her an APBT, i just call it how the papers have it.....if the REs are not pure bred APBT *then what is an pure bred APBT*? what does it look like?


A pure APBT is a dog that has APBT terriers throughout there bloodline, and arent mixed...:hammer:


----------



## ultimatek9 (May 9, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> then what is an pure bred APBT? what does it look like?


*Did you miss the pictures I posted of Envy? Go back to the 2nd post in this thread.*


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

chic4pits said:


> no i dont think they crossbreed this line anymore, or at lest not as often, b/c they have enough of the BL out there to not have to unless the breeder is trying to improve or make mods to the breed. jmo, tho, i dont breed.
> i had a chinaman /b'deaux female, craziest lil' bitch i've ever known. ( i mean that as a term of endurment) but she was tiny..about 34 lbs. now since being with her new family tho, they fixed her so she is a bit larger now...hehe..or at lest the tummy is fatter, not lean as she use to be. but she is pretty petite.
> RE's are usually going to be on the shorter side, but wide. at lest the ones around here are. i've never seen one as small as spnall's she's a nice looking girl tho!


Thanks  my girl Khia has no RE in her...From what my friend told me she has some jeep/redboy. Unfortunately I never saw her parents, but was told they were small and lean. My friend originally bought her but quickly had to rehome her due to BSL that passed where he lived. So my GF and I jumped in and gave her a home. I was looking for another American Bulldog at the time, and i'm so glad i was able to give khia a home...who knows where she would've ended up.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

wow great explanation for pits n giggles


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Naustroms, if you were asked by someone what breed she is I would truly tell them that your dog is a Bully and when asked what that is, just let them know that it is a newly bred dog that has APBT and possibly some Am Staff. That is the best that you could say. In the bully world when ask what blood your dog is; the fact that you say 100% Razors Edge will get props itself. My bully is Gotti and Monster G and she gets nothing but love from everyone that comes in contact with her. Mind you she is a beautiful dog. I work her out a lot with my APBT and she has no signs of looking like some of those ugly bullies I see. She is going to be very athletic and strong. And I would recommend registering her with ABKC. That's just my opinion.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

razors_edge said:


> wow great explanation for pits n giggles


It was true, and simple. I answered your question, did I not? :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ok guys... i can sense a little tension... lol 

let's not turn this into those apbt/bully contreversies that gets closed! 

Love your dog wether its pit, bully, pit mix, mutt or mexican hairless! Just love your dog! LOL


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i dont care no more i consider her what she is and shes 100% razors edge because both of her parents were both RE and shes related to remy martin... Pitbull Razors Remy Martin check out that website, thats what my dog looks like not as muscular as him but same facial structure and height is the same


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> Naustroms, if you were asked by someone what breed she is I would truly tell them that your dog is a Bully and when asked what that is, just let them know that it is a newly bred dog that has APBT and possibly some Am Staff. That is the best that you could say. In the bully world when ask what blood your dog is; the fact that you say 100% Razors Edge will get props itself. My bully is Gotti and Monster G and she gets nothing but love from everyone that comes in contact with her. Mind you she is a beautiful dog. I work her out a lot with my APBT and she has no signs of looking like some of those ugly bullies I see. She is going to be very athletic and strong. And I would recommend registering her with ABKC. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I hear that. Like I said, I know the difference. I own both an APBT and a Bully and I love them both. While they have differences, they are both amazing dogs.


----------



## spnall4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> I hear that. Like I said, I know the difference. I own both an APBT and a Bully and I love them both. While they have differences, they are both amazing dogs.


I'm with you there! They are all amazing dogs!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

any bully breed is a bad motherfuckin dog......PERIOD....i just wanted to know cuz i was confused


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

razors_edge said:


> im not goin to throw away the UKC papers and probably wont register her with the ABKC im just keep her as it is, i still consider her an APBT, i just call it how the papers have it.....


Thats where alot of the problems are today. People not wanting to admit what they really have and causing problems & confusion for everyone. There is nothing wrong with having a designer breed. You should research what you have so you can educate others. It would be beneficial for both breeds as well as the people who own them.



> if the REs are not pure bred APBT then what is an pure bred APBT? what does it look like?


A purebred APBT is a dog who has been bred from pure APBT stock. The APBT has been a breed for over 100 years now.

The APBT should have drive, determination, & loyalty beyond any other breed of dog. It should be porportional in height, width, & size.(including head size) You can read the breed standard for the APBT on the UKC & ADBA websites. Although they vary slightly, still fairly similar.

You can probably see the American Bully standard on the ABKC site. I cant post pics for some reason right now, but am sure someone will to show you the obvious differences in the breeds.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

razors_edge said:


> i dont care no more i consider her what she is and shes 100% razors edge because both of her parents were both RE and shes related to remy martin... Pitbull Razors Remy Martin check out that website, thats what my dog looks like not as muscular as him but same facial structure and height is the same


The dogs in this link you posted are 100% American Bullys. Short, wide, shorter muzzle & large heads but very beautiful. They would never place at a ADBA show, but would probably do very well at a ABKC show. 

APBTs are taller, leaner, & more porportional. Heads arent as large, muzzle porportional to crown of head, and from the side height vs length are very close. They typically also weigh less than the Bully.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> ok guys... i can sense a little tension... lol
> 
> let's not turn this into those apbt/bully contreversies that gets closed!
> 
> Love your dog wether its pit, bully, pit mix, mutt or mexican hairless! Just love your dog! LOL


I agree! Love your dogs no matter what!

I think this thread is going well. Very educational with no arguing. :clap: Lets keep it that way.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree, the more we know, the more we can educate. I just don't like to see people rippin on the Bullies because I think that people are just upset that registries consider them APBT. It's not our faults, that is something that needs to be taken up with the registries themselves. I have mentioned it before and I will say it again, I own both an APBT and an American Bully and I love them both equally. There is a difference in the 2 dogs though.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Inf602 said:


> I agree, the more we know, the more we can educate. I just don't like to see people rippin on the Bullies because I think that people are just upset that registries consider them APBT. It's not our faults, that is something that needs to be taken up with the registries themselves. I have mentioned it before and I will say it again, I own both an APBT and an American Bully and I love them both equally. There is a difference in the 2 dogs though.


Its hard for the registeries to do anything about it now. The lines are spread so far & deep that it would be impossible to pull all the papers. DNA profiling every single dog that gets registered or is registered would be the only true solution. Thats why it's so important these days to go to a highly reputable breeder, no matter what breed of dog you're purchasing.

We as responsible owners or even breeders should take it upon ourselves to help correct the problem.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but it is in regards to short bullies. I was googling pictures of short bullies and "pocket bullies" b/c I wasn't familiar with them. So here's my question, it seems that they do a lot of inbreeding, thus leading to a dog that looks like it has down syndrome, is it due to the inbreeding? I just can't understand why people want to do that, but every one has different tastes. My brother in-law has a blue Ambully -now that I know what RE dogs are- and he is no where near as fast or gamie as Kaiser (who's an Amstaff). The only thing my BIL's dog likes to do is hang from his spring pole, which is fine, but I'm with the others that prefers a leggier, gamier dog.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

people hung papers and lied and thats why they were able to be registered as APBT.
i know im late but there was a post earlier about the ukc not recognizing the apbt well....
the ukc was made for the APBT and the first dog registered was a APBT so they have been a breed for awhile. sorry if my response is late and someone already answered.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Its hard for the registeries to do anything about it now. The lines are spread so far & deep that it would be impossible to pull all the papers. DNA profiling every single dog that gets registered or is registered would be the only true solution. Thats why it's so important these days to go to a highly reputable breeder, no matter what breed of dog you're purchasing.
> 
> We as responsible owners or even breeders should take it upon ourselves to help correct the problem.


I agree with the comment about being responsible owners and breeders and making the attempts to correct the issue. I know that once I get my ABKC papers for my female that is what I will be sticking with from then on. When my female is ready to breed (which is far from now), I will list them as American Bullies.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Inf602 said:


> I agree with the comment about being responsible owners and breeders and making the attempts to correct the issue. I know that once I get my ABKC papers for my female that is what I will be sticking with from then on. When my female is ready to breed (which is far from now), I will list them as American Bullies.


:goodpost:


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but it is in regards to short bullies. I was googling pictures of short bullies and "pocket bullies" b/c I wasn't familiar with them. So here's my question, it seems that they do a lot of inbreeding, thus leading to a dog that looks like it has down syndrome, is it due to the inbreeding? I just can't understand why people want to do that, but every one has different tastes. My brother in-law has a blue Ambully -now that I know what RE dogs are- and he is no where near as fast or gamie as Kaiser (who's an Amstaff). The only thing my BIL's dog likes to do is hang from his spring pole, which is fine, but I'm with the others that prefers a leggier, gamier dog.


Inbreeding has nothing to do with the way these dogs look. People have been inbreeding Boudreaux dogs(as well as many others) for MANY years now and they still look today, like they did 40+ years ago. The only way to get the "American Bully" look from an APBT or AmStaff is MIXBREEDING.

These dogs look, act, & breath just like English Bulldogs. They do have some very mild APBT/amstaff traits, but there is no way they are APBT/AmStaff crosses only.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

if you want a nice razor edge that isnt OVER DONE like the gotti's theres a kennel called southern kennels and his razor edge is 100% pure. its a gorgeous dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are some RE dogs that are decent looking and not over done. But what i hear all the time is they are OLD RE dogs. What does old mean? He has been paper hanging for what 18 years now? If you have a RE dog their is no way to tell what actually makes up the dogs ped. So just because some are close to standard doesn't mean they are "pure". JMO 

If I had a dog that was RE and I found out on a forum like this I might be a little peeved but you chalk it up to a learning experience and love your dog for what they are. I have no issues with AB and think many are very nice looking. I am also happy to hear that many people are now seeing the light and registering them as AB not APBT. I feel bad because every year at our ADBA show someone brings in RE dogs and most people are not nice to them. I think it's about education, not pissing people off.

On a side note can we keep the cursing down to a min. I think dropping the F bomb is really uncalled for on a family site. Not that I don't curse like a sailor myself :hammer: but Razors_Edge please watch those F bombs.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I wouldn't say that all Gotti blood is over done. Take a look at my Queen in my pics. She is far from being over done. Razors Edge are nice looking but just like cell phones; everyone has one.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Inbreeding has nothing to do with the way these dogs look. People have been inbreeding Boudreaux dogs(as well as many others) for MANY years now and they still look today, like they did 40+ years ago. The only way to get the "American Bully" look from an APBT or AmStaff is MIXBREEDING.
> 
> These dogs look, act, & breath just like English Bulldogs. They do have some very mild APBT/amstaff traits, but there is no way they are APBT/AmStaff crosses only.


I see, I see. So the weird look is just an expression of mixed breeding? IMO I don't really care for RE, I agree that there are some nice looking dogs, but it's not my flavor.

To performanceknls; why are people not nice to RE? is it due to registration issues? ie muddying waters so to speak?

LOL I agree again with Inf602, RE is like a cell phone, but it seems like everyone that has a RE dog is _always_ bragging that their dogs are RE. Your dog is cute, not over done.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> I see, I see. So the weird look is just an expression of mixed breeding? IMO I don't really care for RE, I agree that there are some nice looking dogs, but it's not my flavor.
> 
> To performanceknls; why are people not nice to RE? is it due to registration issues? ie muddying waters so to speak?
> 
> LOL I agree again with Inf602, RE is like a cell phone, but it seems like everyone that has a RE dog is _always_ bragging that their dogs are RE. Your dog is cute, not over done.


Thanks for the compliment on my Queen. She is a great dog. I love watching her trying to keep up with the male APBT whose name is Brooklyn. She holds her own though. He treats her so good too. I make it a ppoint to keep her active as I don't want her to get overdone. You have a nice looking dog there yourself.

As for the RE owners always bragging; I am not entirely sure what that is about. I have a close friend that owns a 100% Razors Edge and she is a really nice dog but I don't see the hype either. I could understand someone having a 100% Colby bragging but a Razors Edge is nothing but 15 years in the making now. I can see that if they kept the RE line pure for another 20 years or so that it could be something to brag about. Nonetheless, it is a really nice dog.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, he's nothing special. Not that he's not special lol, but I mean he's not registered or from any bloodline. I've definitely learned my lesson however, and the next pup will be from a reputable breeder. Have to wait though, Kai is DA. . I look at this though as a learning experience, and I love him to death he's a great dog besides that, loves kids, and all people. He just requires a little extra diligence when it comes to taking walks (always on leash and NEVER at parks where other dogs can come up to him).


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

People are not very nice at the ADBA or even the UKC shows when AB/RE dogs come out. I think many people feel offended that they would bring "that type" of dog to an ADBA show. Obviously not the same as a APBT and I think many look at it as an insult because they are trying to be APBT's. I go and nicely educate and talk to them about their dogs and if they want to show where a great place to show that type of dog would be. Many just make comments and are flat out rude and I don't think that is the right approach. Education goes a long away.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> People are not very nice at the ADBA or even the UKC shows when AB/RE dogs come out. I think many people feel offended that they would bring "that type" of dog to an ADBA show. Obviously not the same as a APBT and I think many look at it as an insult because they are trying to be APBT's. I go and nicely educate and talk to them about their dogs and if they want to show where a great place to show that type of dog would be. Many just make comments and are flat out rude and I don't think that is the right approach. Education goes a long away.


I for one appreciate the education as opposed to just having someone being completely rude (that would probably start a fight anyways). It's good to see that there are people like yourself out there that take the time to educate others regardig the difference between the APBT and American Bully. :goodpost:


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> I for one appreciate the education as opposed to just having someone being completely rude (that would probably start a fight anyways). It's good to see that there are people like yourself out there that take the time to educate others regardig the difference between the APBT and American Bully. :goodpost:


Me too. I had no idea there was a difference. Heck I didn't even know there was an American Bully. And you're right education does go a long way. How do people respond to _you_ performanceknls, when you talk with them? As I've seen on here a few times, people seem dead set on keeping the APBT name.


----------



## stumpy23 (May 9, 2009)

back to your question...there are many bloodlines that are small....hemphill,colby,jeep,honey bunch, that's to name a few and all are good game dogs.......and thank you staffy daddy for given info on the razors edge breed people need to know the difference.....im pretty big on am.bully breeds


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

Even though certain RE dogs may _look _ like a purebred APBT, it doesnt mean it _is_ a purebred APBT.

All of this is just arguing over semantics.

The fact of the matter is that people on this site are defining APBT to be of known and documented, pure APBT bloodlines dating back over 100 years. If at any point a dog is mixed and a new bloodline is formed, it is no longer given the title "APBT". So there's no reason for anyone to get heated, its just basic rules of the dog breeding game.


----------



## Brad (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah I have been looking for a small dog for the past year or so, and seems hard to find, I have asked multiple people on this site and havent found what I am looking for yet.. So good luck in your search


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Look at some ADBA kennels, they have small dogs under 40lbs. My Redboy/Jocko dogs are only 30-35lbs.

Back to an earlier post about how people take it..... Most stay in denial others learn, It's hard when someone says hey your dogs not an APBT is a mix, people get defensive and rightly so. It can be a big shocker for some, I even had this guy that spent time with the guy who made the RE line and was lie too about what was really in his bloodlines.


----------



## Brad (Apr 13, 2008)

Like I said good luck in your search:rofl:


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

very nice thread, very nice


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

stumpy23 said:


> back to your question...there are many bloodlines that are small....hemphill,colby,jeep,honey bunch, that's to name a few and all are good game dogs.......and thank you staffy daddy for given info on the razors edge breed people need to know the difference.....im pretty big on am.bully breeds


no problem lol i guess i know a little something about quite a bit... not saying i know that much tho hahaha

hey for real tho i love bullies, but id be like "hell no this aint a 'bad ass blue nose' haha this is an ambully!" i love when people try to argue about my dog. i tell them staffordshire terrier they tell me brindle black nose pit hahahahaha


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think anyone is getting "heated", I myself am learning. And as razors_edge said, its a good thread, very informative (at least to myself anyhow). 

StaffDaddy, eek I get the same thing with Kai, people go NO that's an APBT. Blah I just shake my head. lol. Once I was walking him and a little girl was like "look daddy a dalmation" she was like 4 or 5 and her dad was like "Umm no thats not a dalmation sweatheart. " it was hilarious. 

Which makes me think, anyone with an answer is welcome to answer and I def. don't mean to offend anyone or stir the pot so to speak, BUT, I knew a person with a couple females from Wildside Kennels, one was a bigger female like 50 lbs but her pups were small, the females were about 35 LBS. Were the dogs bred for fighting? I recently googled and the website is no longer available and I guess this time last year the owner was arrested? Just wondering, b/c I have no idea and it seems as though commentary is mixed. I thought the dogs were sweet and they never showed signs of aggression. (Sometimes they got into the chicken coupe lol but that's about it).


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Jenna23 said:


> I don't think anyone is getting "heated", I myself am learning. And as razors_edge said, its a good thread, very informative (at least to myself anyhow).
> 
> StaffDaddy, eek I get the same thing with Kai, people go NO that's an APBT. Blah I just shake my head. lol. Once I was walking him and a little girl was like "look daddy a dalmation" she was like 4 or 5 and her dad was like "Umm no thats not a dalmation sweatheart. " it was hilarious.
> 
> Which makes me think, anyone with an answer is welcome to answer and I def. don't mean to offend anyone or stir the pot so to speak, BUT, I knew a person with a couple females from *Wildside Kennels*, one was a bigger female like 50 lbs but her pups were small, the females were about 35 LBS. Were the dogs bred for fighting? I recently googled and the website is no longer available and *I guess this time last year the owner was arrested? *Just wondering, b/c I have no idea and it seems as though commentary is mixed. I thought the dogs were sweet and they never showed signs of aggression. (Sometimes they got into the chicken coupe lol but that's about it).


If you do a quick search on the forum using "Wildside Kennels" or "Ed Faron" you will probably find all the answers your looking for. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> If you do a quick search on the forum using "Wildside Kennels" or "Ed Faron" you will probably find all the answers your looking for. Hope this helps.


Thank you. I forgot there was a search on here lol ***not hugely familiar with forums***

Instead of posting again, Thanks pits&giggles, I searched. I posted in the general discussion about my blog, hopefully I can work the story in somewhere, it would be amazing. So terribly sad.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Jenna23 said:


> I don't think anyone is getting "heated", I myself am learning. And as razors_edge said, its a good thread, very informative (at least to myself anyhow).
> 
> StaffDaddy, eek I get the same thing with Kai, people go NO that's an APBT. Blah I just shake my head. lol. Once I was walking him and a little girl was like "look daddy a dalmation" she was like 4 or 5 and her dad was like "Umm no thats not a dalmation sweatheart. " it was hilarious.
> 
> Which makes me think, anyone with an answer is welcome to answer and I def. don't mean to offend anyone or stir the pot so to speak, BUT, I knew a person with a couple females from Wildside Kennels, one was a bigger female like 50 lbs but her pups were small, the females were about 35 LBS. Were the dogs bred for fighting? I recently googled and the website is no longer available and I guess this time last year the owner was arrested? Just wondering, b/c I have no idea and it seems as though commentary is mixed. I thought the dogs were sweet and they never showed signs of aggression. (Sometimes they got into the chicken coupe lol but that's about it).


I agree with you. I'm definitely not heated at all. I actually am enjoying this thread. Very informative and opinionated at the same time. To answer the gentlemans question about a small dog, do your research; check out some profile pics of the people posting on here. I'm sure you will find someone that can help you out.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

Inf602 said:


> I agree with you. I'm definitely not heated at all. I actually am enjoying this thread. Very informative and opinionated at the same time. To answer the gentlemans question about a small dog, do your research; check out some profile pics of the people posting on here. I'm sure you will find someone that can help you out.


:clap: i agree :clap:


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Jenna23 said:


> I see, I see. So the weird look is just an expression of mixed breeding? IMO I don't really care for RE, I agree that there are some nice looking dogs, but it's not my flavor.


Yes. Using various breeds of dogs to create a different look.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Yes. Using various breeds of dogs to create a different look.


Thank you, for the answer.

BTW, I don't mean to seem rude or offensive, I just don't know how else to describe it.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

There's a guy here in Chattanooga that occasionally has a litter of "Wilhe make it" dogs. Usually around 25-35 lbs. If you're interested pm me and I can get you in touch with him.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> There's a guy here in Chattanooga that occasionally has a litter of "Wilhe make it" dogs. Usually around 25-35 lbs. If you're interested pm me and I can get you in touch with him.


I was going to tell the young man to talk to you but wasn't completely sure if I should.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

try not to focus on bloodlines and focus on the individaul dog and it sire and dam, me personally i never ask what bloodline that dog is, all i think about is what i like though i find when it comes to bullys i lean toward re dogs btw remyline is re i dont care what who says. got 2nd pick female on a great imo breeding going down mid to late 2010 or early 20011, it happens to be a pure re breeding but that wasnt a deciding factor. the dogs compliment each other so well and both dogs are standout and clean bullys but the deciding factor was the respect i have for the breeder.


----------

